# What "Breakfast Club" label are you?



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

friendly80sfan said:


> It was hard the choose between the brain and the basketcase, but overall I feel like I'm a bit closer to the brain.


Same here. Probably more of a 40% the brain, 30% the basketcase, and 30% something else.


----------



## tberg (Feb 11, 2012)

I hope that my brainish dilligence will one day pull me out of my basketcaseness.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

50% basketcase, 50% brain and 50% criminal......okay....maybe I'm not a brain. :tongue:


----------



## hallrann (Jun 13, 2012)

A cross between the Princess and the Basketcase: I don't want to offend anyone, but I end up doing it anyway. :dry:


----------



## Le Beau Coeur (Jan 30, 2011)

Niamh_Chinn_Oir said:


> 50% basketcase, 50% brain and 50% criminal......okay....maybe I'm not a brain. :tongue:


That would be 150%...

Do you mean 33.33% for each that you listed?


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

Le Beau Coeur said:


> What mbti type was she if I may ask?


hmm... idk. I mostly fall in love with "the basketcases", I see the diamonds in their lifes, hidden and "only one can help" -.-' myself^^


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm really none of them. Don't identify with a single one strongly.
The Brain works hard, the Criminal guy acts out because he know nothing else he's good for, the athlete is oblivious to empathy, the basketcase is too individualistic, the Princess is too precious... I don't really think I'm like any of them.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Le Beau Coeur said:


> That would be 150%...
> 
> Do you mean 33.33% for each that you listed?


It's called a joke... :tongue:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a Brain, but I do love the movie. I think it was one of the first time I got a sense of where some kinds of Athletes might be coming from. It was a good meeting ground for disparate types.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

The Brainthlete


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> the brain...
> 
> fell in love with the basketcase :blushed:


Ditto! I found the Basketcase to be more attractive before she had her make-over at the end!

After reading a thread here on PerC and watching the movie again about a year ago I had the different MBTI types down as:
The Criminal - ENTJ
The Athlete - I forgot. I think it was ISTP
The Basketcase - INFP
The Princess ISFJ
The Brain - ISTJ


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmm... I can see parts of the Criminal, the Basketcase, and the Brain in me.. I guess I'd go with the Brain, with the Criminal as my second and the Basketcase as my third.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Emanuel Mayer said:


> hmm... idk. I mostly fall in love with "the basketcases", I see the diamonds in their lifes, hidden and "only one can help" -.-' myself^^


I feel a lot the same way, I'm drawn to those who are kind of loners, because I love exploring where none have gone before and helping them open up.


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the way they sit in that picture in OP. Just kinda represents what they are...
Anyway I chose the Basketcase, because I mostly feel like one. Seriously though. In the movie I liked her.


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> What _Breakfast Club_ label are you?


Oh my goodness. I'm a brain. AND I SIT JUST LIKE THAT!!


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a balance between the althlete and the criminal.


----------

